# Sune



## JTW2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

I noticed the other day that the Sune algorithm RUR'URU2R' performed just like that doesn't actually align the antisune case correctly when you do it and vice-versa. Wouldn't this mean that the true sune algorithm is RUR'URU2R'U? And antisune is L'U'LU'L'U2LU'?


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 21, 2008)

There are different ways of performing sune.

RUR'URU2R' does have an inverse. It's RU2R'U'RU'R'. That is also called anti-sune.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 21, 2008)

You can use the reverse of the sune and then it's lined up.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, thanks.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

There are tons of algorithms for the sune and antisune. Think them of shapes, not algorithms. (anti-x doesn't have to mean mirrored-x, it can mean x')


----------



## MistArts (Dec 21, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> There are tons of algorithms for the sune and antisune. Think them of shapes, not algorithms. (anti-x doesn't have to mean mirrored-x, it can mean x')



Describe Niklas.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 21, 2008)

I wanted to say that because he's using L'U'LU'L'U2LU' for the Antisune, it doesn't mean that the algorithms he uses need to be canceling each other. He isn't confused with Niklas-Sune or something, I just said that there isn't a fixed algorithm for Sune/Antisune.

I'm not saying that we can tell Niklas from Sune using shape (orientation of corners), I'm saying that for Sune and Antisune.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 22, 2008)

L'U'LU'L'U2L is not an anti-Sune, it's a Sune.


----------



## yurivish (Dec 22, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> L'U'LU'L'U2L is not an anti-Sune, it's a Sune.



I'm pretty sure it's a Sune... If you do it on a solved cube, you get a Sune case.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 22, 2008)

yurivish said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > L'U'LU'L'U2L is not an anti-Sune, it's a Sune.
> ...


Huh?


----------



## yurivish (Dec 22, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> yurivish said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Er, ignore that. 

It's 2 AM and I guess I decided that sunes and antisunes are the same thing, or something to that effect. I was really sure I was right, too.


Edit: Wait, what? 

I don't know any more. :'(

My point was that if you do L' U' L U' L' U2 L on a solved cube, you get a




.

Since you get a sune as the result of doing that algorithm, it must be an antisune.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 22, 2008)

It is actually a reflected sune.
The left hand anti sune is L U2' L' U L U L'


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 22, 2008)

But if you DO use RUR'URU2R' for sune and L'U'LU'L'U2L for antisune, wouldn't the real algorithms be RUR'URU2R'U and L'U'LU'L'U2LU'?


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 22, 2008)

The R-U Sune/Antisune and the L-U Sune/Antisune end up in different positions. They aren't meant to cancel eachother. What is the point in doing the U at the end anyway?


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 24, 2008)

The point is to orient the sune or antisune in a position where you can perform the mirror without regripping. I think I get what you're saying though in that just because they're mirrors of each other that doesn't mean they cancel out by nature.


----------



## brunson (Dec 24, 2008)

This has been a question I've had for a year or two, so let's hash it out. Is Sune the case or the algorithm? I think it's used interchangeably, the case is always labeled Sune, but in Tyson's blindfold guide and many other places it's used in a manner that if you didn't use Lars' Sune algorithm, it wouldn't work.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually, I consider (RUR'U) (RU2R'U2) as "Full Sune" because it makes the alg "pretty" and performs both a 3-cycle of edges and a 3-cycle of corners.

That also means that doing "Full Sune" 2 times is the same as doing "Full Anti-Sune"


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

Brunson, I'd say that it is correct to refer to the algorithm and the 3 corner twist OLL/OCLL/CLL case as "Sune", but it isn't correct to refer to an isolated 3-corner-twist (like you'd need in BLD) as a Sune, since you can't solve it with the RUR'URU2R' algorithm.

Also I agree with Arnaud, RUR'URU2R' + U2 is the "real" Sune algorithm (just like RU'L'UR'U'L + U is the "real" Niklas), but there's no point in learning the AUF if you're just using it to speedsolve.


----------

